# Little fun today



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Playing in a little hole with the p360


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

reminds me of some of our holes around here.Just a heads up but you need to check your belt deflection and clutches out unless that sequel was from water getting in your belt drive.


----------



## Mudder02 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yea. That's my next project. Got clutch tool and springs already on order!

Thanks man


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nice


----------

